# I am out of here



## atomicsmoke (Jun 14, 2022)

This is my last post on SMF.

I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.

Other than the last few days I truly enjoyed my 8 year membership, awesome advice and support, great conversations and good humour . I tried to give back as much as I was given. If I haven't succeeded I apologize.

All the best and keep on smokin'.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 14, 2022)

Bring it in. Time for a hug. 
It’ll be okay. 

Keep on smokin’


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain my friend. It's definitely not as it once was and once enough people stop contributing,  "they" will have nothing to sell.


----------



## checkdude (Jun 14, 2022)

It's very sad when things go wrong this far. Am sorry to see you go but wish you the best going forward.


----------



## adam15 (Jun 14, 2022)

Truly appreciate all the advice and posts you made and sorry other people have made you want to call it quits. You will be missed!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 14, 2022)

And this my friend I believe will be the beginning of a mass exodus...

Certainly wish you would reconsider as I loved reading your post's ...


----------



## old sarge (Jun 14, 2022)

Before paying to become a lifetime premier member, I used adguard. Most of the time it worked well and if I wanted to see something I just paused it and looked at the ad. Later I killed it for this site.  I had no issues with ads. Then I became a lifetime premier member. $100.00 which seemed to be the least expensive of the options over the long run. Still no issues. I pawed thru the complaints and such and was somewhat dismayed by the attitudes some members displayed.  Free country, freedom of speech, etc. Different folks, different attitudes. Still a great country and forum.


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Free country, freedom of speech, etc.


I agree with the sentiment, but freedom of speech relates only to the government not infringing on it. It has nothing to do with a privately owned entity such as this. A property owner is free to set their own rules. That said, which is cheaper, 15 bucks to go ad free, or daily blood pressure meds from the ads driving yours up? I say this tongue in cheek, lol.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 14, 2022)

The freedom thing was nothing more than a response concerning the moderators letting words be said. The way I have it figured, anything worth having is worth paying for either with a fee or aggravation. Wishing all here well and the best.


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2022)

old sarge said:


> The freedom thing was nothing more than a response concerning the moderators letting words be said. The way I have it figured, anything worth having is worth paying for either with a fee or aggravation. Wishing all here well and the best.


Well said, and I agree.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2022)

Bye! I'm not trying to be rude to you personally...because I don't know you. But all these posts about the ads versus cost of a membership...it's bullshit! The cost is 4 cents per day. Probably the cheapest thing you could buy in this day and age. Maybe you should become a moderator and work on this site like many do with no pay and still work full time jobs elsewhere! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2022)

To 

 pineywoods
 , 

 pc farmer
 , 

 bmudd14474
  maybe this one should be closed as well! 
I apologize if I'm out of line. But you all do great work and some of us appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 14, 2022)

I signed up as a 2 year Premier Member after looking at the site just once, not sure I'd still do that I'd I'd seen this thread first.  I don't buy Lifetime Memberships to any forum because they all seem to devolve into this exact situation.  I hope this forum survives in its current form and doesn't go the way so many do with cliques and members stabbing members for comments they don't like.  I've been known to make an occasional snarky post on threads and occasionally get one in return, all in jest or at least that's the way I take it.  I hope it doesn't get to the point that isn't tolerated.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 14, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...


I don’t think the majority here shame or look down on those who don’t subscribe. I sure don’t, I share  and comment on all without even noticing that frankly.  Relative to membership I’ve simply pointed out to folks it’s an available option to cut down on ads and support the site if one can. The most recent thread on ads got a little emotional but I really don’t think anyone was trying to shame folks. Hate to see someone leave over it for sure.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

Drama. Good god. 
So a couple members of the site decided to kick up the dust, now the whole forum is in trouble? That’s rich. 
Can’t cough up 15 bucks to pitch in, but want a red solo cup to get a drink. The door swings both ways, in and out. This forum and its membership is the best on the webs. Want to leave? Good luck, no reason to spread poison here. See ya.


----------



## forktender (Jun 15, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...


Suck it up big guy.
Any respectable member would agree with you that the ad's are complete B. S.

And if they don't it's because they don't understand how website review/ revenue is paid out.

Your email is bought and sold the same way Asian massage parlors buy and sell their masseuses.

Ublock on Firefox works wonders, download it and have fun, supporting the site through your email sales.

Besides that, "F" the people that are so petty that they don't understand how forum reviews/ revenue works.

I laugh at the people that haphazardly shell out money, to so call support sites,  and think that they are better off for doing so.

I got a bridge that needs financing, please help me out respectable members!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...



Sorry to see you or any other member leave but that is entirely up to you it seems once in awhile we have a thread get out of hand and feelings get hurt and a member or two leave the site. Many seem to find their way back eventually 
As for staff appearing to tolerate the thread that got deleted it was tolerated until it got nasty and vulgar if we had deleted before we did then members would have said we weren't allowing "discussion" and "debate" heck you started another thread about the ads and complained in the first post that we had deleted the original thread. I certainly didn't see any staff member validate anything in that thread.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 15, 2022)

Sad to see ya go.
But I can understand why, and it's not because of the ads.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 15, 2022)

As you can see, I've been here a while..  All forums go through ups and downs, seen it here many times, people go start their own forum, they still haven't reached the success as SMF.  I do fade in and out as the BS level comes and goes, hard to fight ignorance , but there is still some great advice here, if you choose to weed through it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2022)

The thing that disturbs me the most was how some people acted over this. We all have options. And lashing out over these ads was completely foolish and immature. Attacking people over their opinions? I'm not defending the admin(s).
But they clearly stated over and over again that the issue was being addressed. And still this behavior continued. THIS type of behavior is far more damaging than the ad issue supposedly is.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 15, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Sad to see ya go.
> But I can understand why, and it's not because of the ads.


That's exactly right .


----------



## motocrash (Jun 15, 2022)

Sorry you're leaving man. Was a good run.
The members that can't smell it can't smell it because they're the ones emanating it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2022)

Sorry to see you leave, been there, done that. After a cooling off period I hope you give the site another shot. 

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Jun 15, 2022)

For what I have learned from this site, lifetime membership has paid for itself so many times over and over.  And I also get no annoying ads?  Hopefully the OP and others non lifetime members will reconsider.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 15, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...


You should reconsider. Stick around for awhile longer. After yesterday's debacle, I even picked up a new friend. Dave Omak decided to "follow" me. Not sure whether to be flattered or creeped out!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Drama. Good god.
> So a couple members of the site decided to kick up the dust, now the whole forum is in trouble? That’s rich.
> Can’t cough up 15 bucks to pitch in, but want a red solo cup to get a drink. The door swings both ways, in and out. This forum and its membership is the best on the webs. Want to leave? Good luck, no reason to spread poison here. See ya.


I tried to hold back on the first complaining thread but I cant hold back any longer.

I agree with 

 SmokinEdge
 this is drama - unnecessary drama

Every member has the choice.  Buy a member ship or get the adds.  its no secret.  IMO the membership is entirely worth it.  I am on another forum and its the wild west, very little oversight and a lot more mean spirited BS.

The comments about memberships being too expensive...Meat is expensive, membership here is nothing in comparison.  Especially for all the great people, ideas, help and comradery.


----------



## negolien (Jun 15, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...


 This isn't an airport no need to announce your departure. Buh BYE...


----------



## schlotz (Jun 15, 2022)

Sad to see anyone get so caught up in the opinion minutiae that they are no longer able to enjoy what SMF brings to so many. Certainly hope you eventually find a path to allow things like this to slide off without dwelling upon them.  Best of luck in your travels.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2022)

negolien said:


> This isn't an airport no need to announce your departure. Buh BYE...



I hope your not trying to turn this site into a battle of the premies vs. the scabs. This comment was totally uncalled for. 

Chris


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 15, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I hope your not trying to turn this site into a battle of the premies vs. the scabs. This comment was totally uncalled for.
> 
> Chris


You can't fix stupid or stop haters from hating Chris, but you are right!


----------



## bill1 (Jun 15, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF...Other than the last few days I truly enjoyed my 8 year membership, awesome advice and support, great conversations and good humour...


I will miss you greatly.  
Maybe consider just a "vacation"?  Say, a couple weeks off?  Then maybe just follow a thread or two and see what you think.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> And this my friend I believe will be the beginning of a mass exodus...
> 
> Certainly wish you would reconsider as I loved reading your post's ...


Afraid I can't agree with you re:  mass exodus.  We might lose a few members, but that's all.  IMO, the VAST majority of members will still be here, simply because this is the best forum out there.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2022)

old sarge said:


> The freedom thing was nothing more than a response concerning the moderators letting words be said. The way I have it figured, anything worth having is worth paying for either with a fee or aggravation. Wishing all here well and the best.


Absolutely right.  There's no such thing as a free lunch.  I know this because I've been looking for one for the last 73 years and still haven't managed to find one.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## mr_whipple (Jun 15, 2022)

I normally avoid this stuff on any forum, but I just don't understand the issue. I browse and post here on both my laptop and phone and have never seen an ad or pop-up.  For the record I avoid drama as much as possible, but it looks like I stepped in some on purpose.  Remember, there is one person controlling your happiness. Either way, I've spent a ton of time reading things on this forum that have been incredibly helpful to me in my cooking endeavors. Weight loss not so much, but hey... I manage.  Have a fine day.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 15, 2022)

My postings on SMF will taper off significantly the rest of June and thru about August. Summer fishing season is in full swing and we have yet to do repairs on the houseboat in Venice from hurricane Ida. I will be spending a lot of time down there and away from internet service. So my annual summer hiatus will likely be longer than usual.....just in case y'all wonder what happened to me.......


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 15, 2022)

So used to seeing ads on so many other sites it just never really bothered me here.  Kind of used to it.  In any case so much good info and so many good people here it is worth it to me in any case.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 15, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> VAST majority of members will still be here, simply because this is the best forum out there.


Completely agreed and I am gladly paying for my membership. Great site, wonderful people and a lot of knowledge!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 15, 2022)

AS, I'm sad to see you go, I always enjoyed your posts and got some great smoking ideas from you. :(


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> My postings on SMF will taper off significantly the rest of June and thru about August. Summer fishing season is in full swing and we have yet to do repairs on the houseboat in Venice from hurricane Ida. I will be spending a lot of time down there and away from internet service. So my annual summer hiatus will likely be longer than usual.....just in case y'all wonder what happened to me.......


Make sure to pop in with some fishing updates!! I always enjoy them and live vicariously through you l.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> My postings on SMF will taper off significantly the rest of June and thru about August. Summer fishing season is in full swing and we have yet to do repairs on the houseboat in Venice from hurricane Ida. I will be spending a lot of time down there and away from internet service. So my annual summer hiatus will likely be longer than usual.....just in case y'all wonder what happened to me.......



Excuse me we do expect fishing updates and pics I mean come on we can't all go fishing all the time so we need to see updates and see pics so we can at least dream of fishing.
I did get my flats boat out of the repair shop today after some mechanical and fiberglass work but the water temps are to high to catch much other than sharks on the flats around here right now


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm going to be outta here soon too. My friends are coming to pick me up.

But someone....PLEASE.


----------



## DougE (Jun 15, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I'm going to be outta here soon too. My friends are coming to pick me up.
> 
> But someone....PLEASE.
> 
> View attachment 634825


I know we are in the same state, but I don't think I could get a beer over your end with a cannon.


----------



## bertman (Jun 15, 2022)

negolien said:


> This isn't an airport no need to announce your departure. Buh BYE...


Been a member of too many forums that feature members like this. Late to the party, upwards of 30 meaningless posts a day, love being the center of attention, and attack anyone who doesn't share their questionable opinions. How is this contributing?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 15, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Excuse me we do expect fishing updates and pics I mean come on we can't all go fishing all the time so we need to see updates and see pics so we can at least dream of fishing.
> I did get my flats boat out of the repair shop today after some mechanical and fiberglass work but the water temps are to high to catch much other than sharks on the flats around here right now


Sure...I'll post pics.

I've seen flats boats out at the rigs when the weather is calm. Here you can be in 100' of water and still see land if you fish close to the mouth of the Mississippi river. Less than 5 miles out.....


----------



## cmayna (Jun 16, 2022)

I just logged out, to see some of the ads and OMG!.  Very glad I'm a Lifetime member.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> I know we are in the same state, but I don't think I could get a beer over your end with a cannon.


Doug

Use the big-un.......lol


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 16, 2022)

bertman said:


> attack anyone who doesn't share their questionable opinions. How is this contributing?


It's not . Why do the majority of members that contribute in a positive fashion and follow the guidelines have to subjected to that nonsense day in and day out ?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 16, 2022)

Drove by day before yesterday and seen my subscription expired at 9am, I renewed at 9pm lol, that 2 minutes it took to get my card out and horrible with ads  lol


----------



## sandyut (Jun 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> My postings on SMF will taper off significantly the rest of June and thru about August. Summer fishing season is in full swing and we have yet to do repairs on the houseboat in Venice from hurricane Ida. I will be spending a lot of time down there and away from internet service. So my annual summer hiatus will likely be longer than usual.....just in case y'all wonder what happened to me.......


so long as you come on back


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 16, 2022)

sandyut said:


> so long as you come on back


And send fish! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jun 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> And send fish!
> 
> Ryan


Some of them shrimp he gets right off the boat would be sweet.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm confused, I log out and don't see any ads?
What, am I one of the few that uses an adblocker?


----------



## DougE (Jun 16, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> What, am I one of the few that uses an adblocker?


There are a few work arounds, but if the forum software catches your blocker, the site will not work.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2022)

Stealth Mode: *ON*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2022)

cmayna said:


> I just logged out, to see some of the ads and OMG!.  Very glad I'm a Lifetime member.





chilerelleno said:


> I'm confused, I log out and don't see any ads?
> What, am I one of the few that uses an adblocker?



Just out of curiosity, I logged out and then returned to the Forum.  YES, there were a few ads but NO, they didn't block my view of any posts.  Nor were they at all annoying.  I'm a lifetime member, but I would have no problem enjoying the Forum as an unpaid member.  Now I have a quandary--I'm at a loss for words on the subject.  And, being "somewhat opinionated" that doesn't happen very often.   
Gary


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I'm going to be outta here soon too. My friends are coming to pick me up.
> 
> But someone....PLEASE.
> 
> View attachment 634825


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 18, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Just out of curiosity, I logged out and then returned to the Forum.  YES, there were a few ads but NO, they didn't block my view of any posts.  Nor were they at all annoying.  I'm a lifetime member, but I would have no problem enjoying the Forum as an unpaid member.  Now I have a quandary--I'm at a loss for words on the subject.  And, being "somewhat opinionated" that doesn't happen very often.
> Gary



Gary to be fair I think they have started or have corrected the problem somewhat I don't think non premier members will ever see zero ads.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 18, 2022)

And, it sounds like the users who had the biggest issues with ads were on phones or tablets. I am on a MacBook Pro 95% of the time, so even if I did not pay, I doubt the ads would render the site unusable.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Gary to be fair I think they have started or have corrected the problem somewhat I don't think non premier members will ever see zero ads.



Whatever they did it's working fine. As a non-preemie I see adds at the end of each post, one at the bottom of the page and a couple in the right hand margin. None of which are very intrusive. My screen does seem to jump around a little when I first open a thread to read, but that's just the adds loading and isn't a big deal.  Thank you.
Chris


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 18, 2022)

I’ve been on enough sites that I enjoyed, and know many of the (other) site owners/admins and how much effort (let alone $) was required keeping them up. I gladly help support those, and wouldn’t care if there were still ads or not. The content and comraderie are more than worth it.

Also, over several decades (since flame fest newsgroups like RecAudioOpinion) I’ve developed a keen ability to just scroll on and disengage when the occasional and inevitable brushfire pops up. They go out if starved for oxygen. Just a little disappointed in the (vast minority) of folks that prefer using gas cans.

I could have just scrolled over this one too, but at least can add another voice grateful for the effort and civil discourse here.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 18, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is my last post on SMF.
> 
> I no longer feel welcomed after the ad overload debacle that resulted in name calling and shaming members into paid membership. I don't mind the odd member classless remarks , but veteran/respect members resort to the same attitude and mods appear to tolerate, even validate it, until things get out of control.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't let a few members get you down. I'm not in here as much and don't really know what went on. But you paid and have been here a long while. Crap your an OTBS member that made it in. There's still good old timers here. Hang with them. Post your smokes. Feel good. And don't let politics get to you. Placed changed a lot. Tons of new members. I stick to posting my smokes and feel good. Someone don't like me.  Oh well. Life is too short to care. Hope you reconsider.
Rob


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 18, 2022)

I am new here and have no dog in this....but I love a good flounce thread.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 18, 2022)

It never hurts to have more than one browser choice.  If Edge isn't being nice to you, switch to firefox, chrome, etc.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 19, 2022)

Here is a funny thing, sort of. A 12 year old thread selling an OK Joe smoker was resurrected. Reading through it, I saw someone say something like, "Sorry I would rather have a Lang." 

Well, that was from 2010 when we are told that the forum was all Kumbaya lol. That comment didn't sound helpful or germaine to the thread at hand. Why make that comment? Anyway...

Forums go through these kinds of things from time to time. Just the way it is.


----------



## negolien (Jun 19, 2022)

No need to start a boatload of drama if a forum isn't for you find one that is no hate but why start some bs drama thread or 3 throwing the admins and owners under the bus. Just sayin. never been a fan of such moves. Then because I am not all ahh poor you I' am the bad guy lol? this forum has given me way more than a buck a month so... funny how only like 3-4 people be bitchen while the rest of us just trying to get along and share shit.


----------

